# Which is the FONT used in FreeBSD Logo & catch line



## susanth (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Which is the Font Used :
* in "FreeBSD" Logo
* in "The Power To Serve" Catch line

Thanks in Advance


----------



## danger@ (Nov 24, 2008)

speaking of the FreeBSD logo, I think it doesn't use any "official" font and I think the creator didn't provide us with the fonts...


----------



## susanth (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you danger@


----------



## businessgeeks (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe the name of the font is Energist, unfortunately, no known copy of has circulated the net.  I've been looking for one for 6 months now since i wanted to use it for my Freebsd Community Site. ended up tweaking the svg file that came from freebsd.org


----------



## BilalIscarioth (Apr 27, 2022)

It was Comfortaa-alike if you want more help


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 27, 2022)

Brand Assets | FreeBSD Foundation
					

FOUNDATIONPROJECT Foundation Logo Our logo was designed to not only reflect the established and professional nature of our organization, but also to represent the link between the Project and the Foundation, and our commitment to community, collaboration, and the advancement of FreeBSD.Download...




					freebsdfoundation.org


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 27, 2022)

And for FreeBSD Project





						Project | FreeBSD Foundation
					

FOUNDATIONPROJECT Project Logo The FreeBSD Project logo was created and chosen by members of the community. The FreeBSD name, FreeBSD logo, and The Power to Serve are registered trademarks of The FreeBSD Foundation.See the Trademark Usage Terms and Conditions to find out how to get permission to...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




The font of the logo is not available.


----------

